# What T5 Lamps to use?



## Paul (24 Jul 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm going to be using four 55w T5's above my planted tank but was wondering what lamps to use. I'm quite up to speed on lighting for a reef tank but unsure of what to use for a planted system.  

I was toying with the idea of mixing the lamps as althugh I want good strong plant growth I don't want the high intensity light to make the fish appear washed out. :? 

Suggestions/recommendations please?

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Jul 2007)

Congratulations on calling them lamps.

I use a combination of Interpet  55W T5 PC Daylight Plus and Triplus with reflectors for an overall balance of good plant growth and colours that are pleasing to the eye. I can confidently say they come 100% recommended in this respect, but there are issues for some people regarding the heat they give off. I have mine attached directly underneath the flaps of my Juwel tank, and whilst they can increase the water temp a degree or two during the photoperiod, I have no problems personally. 

Finding dedicated for PC T5s is another issue, but I just slightly modified some Arcadia reflectors for linear T5s, which took all of ten minutes to cut them to length. Interpet really should make some dedicated gullwing reflectors for their lamps to keep the restrike to a minimum.

I am guessing you have a large tank, if you are wanting 220W of T5 lighting. Hope this helps

Dave.


----------



## Paul (24 Jul 2007)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. My tank is 48"X24"x24", it's my reef tank that is being converted. It's open topped so the heat of the lamps shouldn't be an issue, it had 500w of halide plus 160w of actinic above it when it was a reef. Watch the electric bill drop now that this is reduced, along with other uneccessary equipment!  

The T5's are the 46" linear type, and will be used in conjunction with the Arcadia reflectors. Any suggestions on this type of lamp?

I've been taking picks during the conversion and will hopefully start a thread to document it's progress.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## Paul (31 Jul 2007)

I've bought two 46" Arcadia T5 Plnat pro lamps which certainly seem to give off a nice light to the naked eye, but proof will be when plants and live stock begin to go in.

Still looking for other types of lamp with a view to combining the two spectrums.

Paul.


----------



## pompeyfan (24 Aug 2007)

*T5 Tubes*

I use 4x 39w linear T5's on my 90x40cm tank. One 2700K, very 'warm white', one Arcadia Plant Pro (pinkish) and two 6500K 'daylight'.
The Plant Pro lamp together with the 2700k give a redish 'warmth' to the tank, which complement the 'whiteness' of the daylight ones.
Using four daylight lamps makes the tank look brighter but seemed to promote algae. 
One or two 10,000K lamps designed for marine tanks gave a 'washed out' look, although MAX. 'pearling' from plants was acheived.  
So long as you have sufficient light in respect of your CO2 and ferts, balancing the colour tones of multiple flourescents to suit your fish colours and aquascape has little effect on plant growth in my experience.
Aqua Medics' own plant tube, 'Planta' (i think) performed poorly compared to the Arcadia lamp, losing light output and ultimately burning out after only 14 weeks or so.  

Pete.


----------

